# EZ Detail wheel brush



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi ,just used my EZ detail wheel brush for the 1st time, its the dogs danglies chaps bit messy when pulling back but for deep rims its mega:thumb: 
cheers Lee


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup used it on a Beamer at the C+S day and its very very good, i'm still getting round to buying one!


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Glad to read that it is OK, ordered one from the States last night so am looking forward to it arriving now. Doesn't seem to matter which make of brush I use, I always seem to get splattered when doing the wheels. I have been very pleased with the OXO brushes but thought I should try the EZ as well.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Andrew M said:


> Glad to read that it is OK, ordered one from the States last night so am looking forward to it arriving now. Doesn't seem to matter which make of brush I use, I always seem to get splattered when doing the wheels. I have been very pleased with the OXO brushes but thought I should try the EZ as well.


can I ask where you ordered from? I havent found anywhere that makes it cheap enough to bother yet?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Bigpikle,

Forget the price, if i paid £100 for one it would be worth every penny. I think the cheapest i've found is around £14-£15.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Speak to Ron at Motorgeek or check out his home page:thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Autogeek.net has them as well. They even sell them by the bulk I think. I bought a Meguiars Wheel Brush, very happy with it, but gets annoying when i get my arms all splattered with the dirt. I'm going to a custom made splatter protector to solve this problem.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

The metal free wheel brushes from The Polishing Company are great for deep wheels - they cost a little more but there is literally zero spatter.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Bidpikle, I have ordered then off Autogeek, $39.99 for 2, Must admit I haven't looked to see what they cost in the UK, it was just that I was ordering some other bits and was nosing around the site looking for things I don't have yet. 

Am looking forward to getting the EZ and trying it out.

The Polishing Company brushes are about the only ones I haven't tried yet but certainly look good.


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Can anybody post a picture of one please?

Thanks

:newbie:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

CosmicPag said:


> Can anybody post a picture of one please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :newbie:


another full review here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34425


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I just received mine last week from motorgeek (excellent service :thumb and it is SUPERB!

As already said, it does spray a bit when you pull it out of the wheel, but it did a superb job of completely cleaning inside the rims in just a couple of minutes. If anything it is almost too bendy as I needed to straighten it a few times as I went along, but it gets into all the hard to reach places.

Quite simply the best cleaning tool I have bought yet - everyone needs one of these :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i ordered one of these yesterday, i hope its as good as people say, as this willbe my 4 or 5th wheel brush try out, lol

i think ill be getting the ones from the polishing company eventually, doh


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

I got one last week, to be honest I'm not that impressed with it...

No matter how much you scrub the dirt is not completely removed, I think there is not enough bristles and are maybe too soft. The shaft bends when pressure is applied to try and scrub the dirt away. I still need to follow up with an old wash mitt  

I have tried two meguiars brushes, the flash sheepskin brush and now the ez-detail brush.

Neil.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Neil_Ireland said:


> I got one last week, to be honest I'm not that impressed with it...
> 
> No matter how much you scrub the dirt is not completely removed, I think there is not enough bristles and are maybe too soft. The shaft bends when pressure is applied to try and scrub the dirt away. I still need to follow up with an old wash mitt
> 
> ...


I haven't had many pleasant experiences with wheel brushes either. I find the megs microfibre washmitt more effective that any wheel brush i've tried. 
Also it feels good to know it won't damage the wheel, which i think is a bit of a lottery with brushes


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have one of these and was gutted when the rubber tip worked loose after getting caught in the guards around the edge of the brake discs. 

I fixed it with a blob of the quick fix putty stuff that you mould between your fingers that sets a few minutes later and it's all good again now.

Am tempted to try those others woolie ones from the polishing company though.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

viperfire said:


> I haven't had many pleasant experiences with wheel brushes either. I find the megs microfibre washmitt more effective that any wheel brush i've tried.
> Also it feels good to know it won't damage the wheel, which i think is a bit of a lottery with brushes


I agree the mitt does a better job of the wheel faces etc but this brush gets right to the back on the inside of the rim, in places i could never get my hand or a mitt. It also bends so easily it can get behind the spokes or arms of your wheel nicely. I just use the mitt for the faces now and it takes a few seconds to clean up what is missed by the brush - then a few minutes to clean the splash off me :lol:

I appreciate everyone has their own preferred ways though...


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I agree the mitt does a better job of the wheel faces etc but this brush gets right to the back on the inside of the rim, in places i could never get my hand or a mitt. It also bends so easily it can get behind the spokes or arms of your wheel nicely. I just use the mitt for the faces now and it takes a few seconds to clean up what is missed by the brush - then a few minutes to clean the splash off me :lol:
> 
> I appreciate everyone has their own preferred ways though...


Yea i understand what you mean mate. My alloys are quite easy to get behind with the mit, the only problem i have is around the brake caliper and i have to say, i'm quite tempted to get the ez just for that.

Obviously on multi spoke designs you have no chance of getting the mit behind and that must be were the ez comes into its own


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Just used my new EZ brush and must say that it is brilliant. 

I can understand it not cleaning all the muck off the insides of very dirty wheels having their first good clean as the bristles are pretty soft but as mentioned above, for getting into multi spoke wheels it is great. 

I've got BBS LMs and it is the best brush I have ever found for using on them.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

These brushes are intended to clean motorbikes! Mine works fine.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

rushes for credit card to buy before stocks run low on EZ brushes due to detailing world:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

tried mine earlier. superb brush


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

thumbs up from me :thumb: 

it works well keeping my engine clean too


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Got mine this morning.....

Trying it at the weekend.


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Had mine a few months now and still looks like new, its much longer than the megs one which is usefull for very wide rims.


----------

